# mm cups



## seann (Jun 21, 2003)

if your totaly into it
bash# rm -R /var/spool/cups
mkdir /var/spool/cups
mkdir /var/spool/cups/tmp
chown -R daemon:admin /var/spool/cups


----------



## symphonix (Jun 22, 2003)

So fill us in, what exactly is achieved by this?


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 22, 2003)

And what does the mm cups do?


----------



## seann (Jun 22, 2003)

Something that print center repair most likley does too.
It deletes your printers "PPD" files.  I quote PPD as in they're not real PPD files, but modified ones that reflect upon certain parts of the driver.

Sometimes print center is unable to access this directory because of permissions changes that were not done right.  Ocasionally Disk Util will miss this on a disk repair, and thats when you go in manualy, delete everything from /var/spool/cups and /var/spool/cups/tmp - and then remake it manualy.  After this, disk repair will generaly fix the permissions so they do have the right rwxxrw etc.

run "fs_usage | grep "Print Center"" one day in the terminal for some excitement to see what print center does in the background.  Also, check the /var/log/cups/access_log for what your print center talks to cups about. For Example:
bash-# tail -f /var/log/cups/access_log
localhost - - [17/Jun/2003:11:11:08 -0400] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 80
localhost - - [17/Jun/2003:11:11:08 -0400] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 117


Also, if your having problems with your print center not finding printers etc, try:
bash-# tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
E [21/Jun/2003:21:27:36 -0400] Filter "pdftops" cannot be found!
E [21/Jun/2003:21:27:36 -0400] Filter "imagetops" cannot be found!
E [21/Jun/2003:21:27:36 -0400] Filter "texttops" cannot be found!


Note: to stop these processes, use CONTROL+C to stop them.

Lovely fun!
And if you wanted to see what print center repair does in the background try:
fs_usage | grep "Insert the name of the app here."
so if you ran fs_usage just look for the print center repair program.
You'll be able to see what exactly it does.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jul 5, 2003)

i don't need to fix the printer, however, can i print from the cli?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 5, 2003)

Yes, the command lp will print from the command line.  Look at its man page to see all of its options.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Jul 5, 2003)

my pencil sharpner thanks you. =<D


----------

